# Becoming a breeder



## barroncourtney45 (Sep 14, 2016)

To become a breeder do you need to be licensed ? Do you need schooling for it? I've always been interested in breeding turtles/tortoises so I was just curious


----------



## JoesMum (Sep 14, 2016)

Which country are you in?


----------



## Gillian M (Sep 14, 2016)

As @JoesMum put it, this depends where you live. The law is not the same in each and every country..


----------



## cmacusa3 (Sep 14, 2016)

JoesMum said:


> Which country are you in?



By looking at past posts I would say, USA and Texas is the State


----------



## cmacusa3 (Sep 14, 2016)

barroncourtney45 said:


> To become a breeder do you need to be licensed ? Do you need schooling for it? I've always been interested in breeding turtles/tortoises so I was just curious




Texas has some pretty strict rules on turtles, I haven't looked in a while but I don't think you can even have ornates.


----------

